# Has anybody ever deliberately watched a movie because it was so bad?



## Vincent Tauscher (Feb 19, 2008)

In light of another thread, I thought I might pose an interesting question on movie badness.  Being in a crabby mood the other night, I turned on the Alien vs. Predator movie on cable and forced myself to watch it, simply to scoff at how ridiculous it was.  It was a total waste of 2 hours, but I sure felt better feeling superior over such trash.

So, what kinds of bad movies have people forced themselves to watch, either because everyone else thinks they're good (social pressures) or you're just in the mood to laugh at something that was never intended for comedy?  Or, am I the only one out there?


----------



## iansales (Feb 19, 2008)

I have quite a collection of bad sf movies. Recently I bought two 50-movie boxed sets (25p per film!) to watch. See here.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 19, 2008)

My friend has a habit of buying random DVDs that cost about £1 or less from shops and as a group we usually watch them just to laugh at how bad they are, as we know we're not going to be watching any award-winning films here. A couple that we've watched include *Psycho Cop*, which was about a Satanic Cult member who stole a policeman's uniform and went on a killing spree in a wood, where a group of hapless teenagers just happened to be. The acting in this was phenomenal. And there was also *Octopus 2*, which, although not as bad as *Psycho Cop*, had some rather amusing scenes nonetheless, including the one where the giant octopus takes down the Statue of Liberty. 

It's rather fun to laugh at appallingly shoddy films, sometimes.


----------



## nj1 (Feb 19, 2008)

My fav 'Bad movies' are funnily enough by LOTR director Peter Jackson, His first film, the hilarious BAD TASTE was a regular with me and my mates about ten years ago, (but haven't been able to find a copy since then  ). the sea gull picking at Derek's brain is priceless!
The other film is BRAIN DEAD, which has undoubably the best lawn mower scene in film history.
Both are terrible films but a great laugh cos they're so bad.


----------



## Urien (Feb 19, 2008)

Roadhouse with Patrick Swayze. A philosopher bouncer (cooler). He's known across the country but he has his dark past. Gloriously awful.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 19, 2008)

Can't say I've actually deliberately sat down to watch a bad movie because I *knew* it was bad - but I've lost count of those that I've found it out half way through....


----------



## HardScienceFan (Feb 19, 2008)

I follow the rating systems.*
Bad is bad,and thus unwatchable,and a waste of my time.
I once sat throught some kind of vampire movie with Jonnie Lee Miller,forgot the title.
Man,it was bad.
capital letters

*Tv Guide:

four points: I watch
three points: possibly,depending on who is directing,who stars in it,etc
anything less: I don't bother


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 19, 2008)

There were some that I simply sat thru just to get to the end of it.

I wasn't liking Big Fish until the latter half of it.

But I normally don't watch a movie if I know its stupid ahead of time.


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Feb 19, 2008)

Some I've watched
Troy (the one with Brad Pitt etc)
King Arthur (With Kiera Knightly as Gwenaviere) 
Shooter


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 19, 2008)

My goodness if you think those movies are bad I'd hate to know what you think is a good movie 



> I follow the rating systems.*



Anyone who follows the critics probably misses out on a lot of good ones too.


----------



## Tillane (Feb 19, 2008)

Well...I've watched a few that have, I think, been deliberately bad.  John Carpenter's _They Live_ springs to mind.  Rowdy Roddy Piper at his best...


----------



## ShrubChucker (Feb 19, 2008)

Tillane said:


> Well...I've watched a few that have, I think, been deliberately bad. John Carpenter's _They Live_ springs to mind. Rowdy Roddy Piper at his best...


 
HAHAHA, I laughed so hard at They Live. The whole scene where they fight for like 15 minutes just to get the one guy to wear the sun glasses. So damn funny.

Anyway, I watched Commando with Arnold last night. I don't know what it is about Arnolds cheesy movies that I like so much. My wife never saw it and was laughing so hard at some of it, but we watched the whole thing and enjoyed it.

Another movie that caught my eye was this movie called "Reeker" It is pretty new, but I caught it on HBO, the beginning scenes are very laughable with horendous acting and special effects, but I did not get a chance to watch the rest of it. It looked to be as bad as another horror I rented that was produced by Matt Damon and Ben Affleck, about some weird monsters in the desert...anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## Overread (Feb 19, 2008)

hmm Jaws 3 - where its a random killer shark vs the latest in strange underwater parks. Totally laughable film on the old 2d screen, suposidly its a good film on a 3D screen, but those are rather rare in homes these days.


----------



## KJ Pixie (Feb 20, 2008)

ShrubChucker said:


> Anyway, I watched Commando with Arnold last night. I don't know what it is about Arnolds cheesy movies that I like so much. My wife never saw it and was laughing so hard at some of it, but we watched the whole thing and enjoyed it.


 
Hahaha... Commando?  Oh, Jesus, that's a horrible movie.  Some guys I used to know played the last 20 minutes of the movie over and over again just because it was so bad that it actually became funny.  Arnold... running in a speedo... takes a circular saw blade and throws it into a man's head like its a frisbee.

Anybody seen "Cabin Fever"?  I kind of wish I hadn't sat through it, as it was so bad that it made me sick (a few gross parts).  But, the Pancakes kid had us all rolling our eyes so hard I think the house shifted.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 20, 2008)

Can't think of a movie off hand that I've watched because it was bad but I have a strange curiousity to find and watch a copy of _Manos: Hands of Fate._


----------



## ShrubChucker (Feb 20, 2008)

Quokka said:


> Can't think of a movie off hand that I've watched because it was bad but I have a strange curiousity to find and watch a copy of _Manos: Hands of Fate._


 
Thats funny, it is known as one of the worst movies and I am strangely curious as well.

Paris Hiltons new Movie "The Hottie and the Nottie" just became the number 1 worst movie on IMDB. Might have to check that out


----------



## Quokka (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah there's a couple like _Manos_, _Plan 9 From Outer Space_ and _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians _that are now legendarily bad and I'm guessing we're not alone in being curious about just how bad they could be. _The Hottie and the Nottie_ might be a bridge too far for me though .


----------



## RVM45 (Feb 20, 2008)

.....Did any of y'all ever watch "Mystery Science Theater 3000"? Bad movies were it's _RAISON' De ETRE'_? (Not 100% on the spelling on that one.)

.....RVM45


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh goodness yes. All the time. I love those really cheap movies that usually have a ginormous mutant animal in them or something equally improbable. I have a whole collection of them.

And some of them, though bad, are absolute classics and need to be watched over and over again. Plan 9 From Outer Space and just about anything else by Ed Wood for instance.

*Hoopy *... I found Octopus 2.  The pirates had it. They didn't have any clue about Octopus 1 but they had one about an Albino Crocodile. Yes ... I got both.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 20, 2008)

Mystery Science Theatre have done _The Creeping Ter_r_or -_ which is probably the most ridiculously bad film ever made,  but watching it's like scratching an itch - you know you shouldn't but you just can't help yourself


----------



## Morpheus42 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok.. i found some new names to search for now.. 
And yes I've been watching some bad movies too.
Some just because others claim they will knock themselves out when they have to watch it again.  e.g.: _The Roller blade seven_.  And no i did not knock myself out the second time. We did discover that the movie sound could be substituted by about any music you like though 
Am curious about _The Creeping Terror_ and _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians_ now, will see if i can find them.
_Octopus 2_ and _Octopus 1_ are at home, ready to be watched.


----------



## Delvo (Feb 20, 2008)

I watched "Gigli" just because everyone said it was so horrible. I couldn't really see anything different between it and all other romantic comedies.

But when I did the same thing for the same reason with "Zardoz", I found that it really earned its reputation and much much more...


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 20, 2008)

Zardoz was awful. I just had to watch it. And yes I watched it because everyone said it was horrible. Was certainly not let down there. What was Connery thinking off and that strange red bikini-like outfit.


----------



## iansales (Feb 20, 2008)

Some bad films that should watched at least once...
*The Humanoid
StarCrash
Bad Channels
Hundra
Galaxina
Cosmos: War of the Planets
Nick Fury, Agent of S.H.I.E.L.D.*


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 20, 2008)

Perverella was one I watched just to see how bad it was.  It was so bad it was good!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 21, 2008)

andrew.v.spencer said:


> Roadhouse with Patrick Swayze. A philosopher bouncer (cooler). He's known across the country but he has his dark past. Gloriously awful.


 
Hey! I like that movie. Yeah, it's silly. But I like it. Of course, it helps that a lot of it was filmed in my area and it's fun to play spot the local landmark. 

EDITED TO ADD: And, yes, Zardoz was awful.  More than just awful, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 21, 2008)

I've always wondered what on earth* Michael Caine *was thinking of when he agreed to do _The Swarm_....

_"Attention, a swarm of killer bees is coming this way!"_


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 21, 2008)

RVM45 said:


> .....Did any of y'all ever watch "Mystery Science Theater 3000"? Bad movies were it's _RAISON' De ETRE'_? (Not 100% on the spelling on that one.)


 
One of the ones they did was *Robot Monster *from 1953. But it is so absolutely silly, that it's fun to watch even without the silhouettes in the lower left of the screen and the wisecreacks. Here's a link to a publicity still from the movie, but it actually makes it look too good. It wasn't in color either.

http://www.ineedtostopsoon.com/blog_images/images/02_02_06/marc_horowitz_robot_monster.jpg

Jim


----------



## Quokka (Feb 21, 2008)

Speaking of Mystery Science Theatre one I did watch knowing it was going to be bad was an Australian movie _Hurcules Returns_ which is never going to be described as quality cinema, funny (in a hit and miss sort of way) but certainly not quality cinema


----------



## Ragnar (Feb 21, 2008)

I watched Battlefield Earth when it was shown on TV a while ago (I wasn't prepared to spend money to see it) just out of morbid curiosity. I wondered if it was as bad as people said it was. It was worse.


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 21, 2008)

One of Blokee's favourite pastimes is watching incredibly bad movies simply because he finds them thoroughly amusing.. among his favourites are the Leprechaun movies (e.g. Leprechaun 4: In Space, Leprechaun in the Hood etc), The Swarm, Jolly Roger: Massacre at Cutters Cove, Killer Klowns from Outer Space... you get the idea...

Personally, no, if I've heard that a film is bad but it still appeals then I'll sit down and give it a go, other people's opinions (especially critics') don't really hold any sway with me but I wouldn't go out of my way to watch a film I knew to be bad. Doesn't make sense... there is so much more you could do with that time than waste it on a bad movie...

xx


----------



## williamjm (Feb 24, 2008)

roddglenn said:


> Perverella was one I watched just to see how bad it was.  It was so bad it was good!



It was a very bad film, although I did find the 'travelling' scenes they did where the vehicles were suspended by strings being pulled along a model city oddly charming in an extremely amateurish way. 



> among his favourites are the Leprechaun movies (e.g. Leprechaun 4: In Space, Leprechaun in the Hood etc)



One of my friends was so amused by how bad _Leprechaun_ was that he watched it three times in three days, which is real commitment to bad movies. 

I've seen a lot of MST3K movies, which are generally quite amusing although I'm not sure I could bear to watch most of them without the sarcastic robot commentary. Manos : The Hands of Fate, Hobgoblins, Santa Claus Conquers the Martians, Puma Man, Agent From H.A.R.M. and Space Mutiny (where all the special effects scenes are taken from the original Battlestar Galactica) were particularly amusingly bad.


----------



## The Ace (Feb 24, 2008)

At uni, we showed a season of very bad films including 'Doc Savage,'  (How could they make such a heap of coprolite with such great source matireal ?) and 'Buckaroo Banzai.'   Being with 50 drunken Sci-Fi/Fantasy nuts certainly improves the atmosphere.


----------



## jenna (Feb 24, 2008)

I LOVE bad movies! I watch them all the time, my two faves being Grease 2 and Showgirls. I will always rush out to rent anything that's gotten universally panned, ie Glitter and Gigli, and I also like to buy random VHS tapes at video store clearances, since they are focusing on DVDs now. I don't know what it is, really crappy movies just make me happy!


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 24, 2008)

The Ace said:


> At uni, we showed a season of very bad films including 'Doc Savage,' (How could they make such a heap of coprolite with such great source matireal ?)...


 
Regular Hollywood I can understand. The real question here is: "How the devil could _*George Pal*_ make such a heap of coprolite with such great source material?" Granted, The Power is a seriously flawed film, but it does have some very good things going for it, and the main flaw is George Hamilton being cast in the lead -- something the studio insisted on, I understand. But most of Pal's forays into SFF are quite good (*The Time Machine* [1960], *The War of the Worlds* [1953], *7 Faces of Dr. Lao* [1967], *When Worlds Collide* [1951]....)


----------



## K. Riehl (Feb 24, 2008)

I often have some friends over and we try to crack on the movies ala Mystery Science Theater. It takes work, and you have to use the pause/rewind alot to make your point/joke  but it's fun for a rainy day (-:

Some recent targets,
Attack of the Giant Leeches
The new version of The Fly
Teenage Space Vampires
W

some are so bad that we admit defeat and have to watch reruns of Firefly "to cleanse the mental palate"


----------



## Orion (Feb 24, 2008)

Anything by Ewe Boll (sp?).  I went to his newest one, *In The Name of the King* just because it was supposed to be hilariously funny.  It kinda was...a lot of bad acting and Burt Reynolds as a king. lol


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm at the moment watching Tombstone with Kurt Russell which I thought I had seen before but haven't.

Aside from a few parts including Doc Holiday its really horribly done and boring. Kurt Russell plays a poor Earp for sure.

Its a fact that Kevin Costner's Wyatt Earp covers the true story closest of any of them. And is stil my favorite western.


----------



## Xelebes (Feb 25, 2008)

I've watched a few.  It's always a good laugh to watch good camp.


----------



## ShrubChucker (Feb 25, 2008)

Sire Of Dragons said:


> I'm at the moment watching Tombstone with Kurt Russell which I thought I had seen before but haven't.
> 
> Aside from a few parts including Doc Holiday its really horribly done and boring. Kurt Russell plays a poor Earp for sure.
> 
> Its a fact that Kevin Costner's Wyatt Earp covers the true story closest of any of them. And is stil my favorite western.


 
Oh my god! The Kevin Costners Earp was Horrible and I could never make it through that peice of garbage! Tombstone was fantastic. Earp was alright, but the best was Val Kilmer's Doc Holiday, probably one of my favorite characters of all time.


----------

